# Police in Canada can now demand breath samples in bars, at home.  Onus on you to prove you are sober



## shockedcanadian (Jan 13, 2019)

A new law says that 2 hours AFTER you've been driving.  Police can show up at your home, force you to do a breathalizer and charge you with drunk driving. 

Had a long day at work in the Summer and headed home for a nice BBQ and a beer?  You better hope you don't drink too much or you could be charged with drunk driving, AFTER you've gone home and are unwinding, even if you didn't have a drop of alcohol in your system when you were on the road.

I don't drink much at all, so this doesn't effect me.  This, however, is the microcosm of more to come.


Police in Canada can now demand breath samples in bars, at home


It may sound unbelievable, but Canada’s revised laws on impaired driving could see police demand breath samples from people in bars, restaurants, or even at home. And if you say no, you could be arrested, face a criminal record, ordered to pay a fine, and subjected to a driving suspension.

You could be in violation of the impaired driving laws even two hours after you’ve been driving.* Now, the onus is on drivers to prove they weren’t impaired when they were on the road.*


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 13, 2019)

Wonder where they got the idea from, oh yeah the US...


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jan 13, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Wonder where they got the idea from, oh yeah the US...




Is this true?  Which states? 

When America is adopting it, that's scary.  If it were an immediate situation, I can understand, not two hours after, and, the onus shouldn't be on the driver to prove anything, that's the Crowns job.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 13, 2019)

shockedcanadian said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder where they got the idea from, oh yeah the US...
> ...


In the US if you don't take the test you can be punished more and it is immediate without trial or seeing a judge which is a violation of due process, just like a cop can pull you over take your money and claim you were using it for a drug deal and take your money/possessions away without trial, another violation of due process...Since the 1980's under Reagan we have seen the illegal laws and possession laws undermine the Constitution in the US, all for the police state.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 13, 2019)

That's crazy! I wouldn't answer the door, fuck 'em.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 13, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> That's crazy! I wouldn't answer the door, fuck 'em.


I don't answer the cops in the US when they want to knock and talk...


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 13, 2019)

Wait so let me get all this straight - You are saying that the police can hear about you driving (by an eye witness I'm guessing), for whom was possibly seeing your vehicle swaying back and forth in the road, and for whom next turns your tag in, and the Police can show up to your residence, ask you if you were the one driving hours earlier, and then subject you to the breathlizer and skills test at your home ???

Everybody better start driving smart cars, golf carts, riding mowers with roll cage installed, bycycles (3 wheels of course), and last one of all is to use U-BER at your own discretion (beware of serial killers).

LOL.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jan 13, 2019)

beagle9 said:


> Wait so let me get all this straight - You are saying that the police can hear about you driving (by an eye witness I'm guessing), for whom was possibly seeing your vehicle swaying back and forth in the road, and for whom next turns your tag in, and the Police can show up to your residence, ask you if you were the one driving hours earlier, and then subject you to the breathlizer and skills test at your home ???
> 
> Everybody better start driving smart cars, golf carts, riding mowers with roll cage installed, bycycles (3 wheels of course), and last one of all is to use U-BER at your own discretion (beware of serial killers).
> 
> LOL.




Actually no, they can come to your door 2 hours later, and it doesn't have to be based on anything credible.  Just, "were you driving earlier today?"  Oh ok, take this breathalizer test sir, or come with us.

I'm all for Law and Order, but knowing what I know about Canada, this is going to cause harm and trouble for some innocent people for a variety of nefarious reasons I'm sure.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 13, 2019)

In the US you don't have to be driving to get a DUI charge. If you are drunk and want to sleep it off in your car the cops can claim you were in control of the vehicle and you were drunk, even if you are asleep in the back seat.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 13, 2019)

It is good that such a law has been passed. The certain backlash will not only see such a Draconian action reversed, it will also serve as a wake up call to voters and law makers to be more reasonable.
Otherwise, the future is dim indeed.
What is happening in Canada?


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jan 13, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> In the US you don't have to be driving to get a DUI charge. If you are drunk and want to sleep it off in your car the cops can claim you were in control of the vehicle and you were drunk, even if you are asleep in the back seat.




Yes, we have that law too.  Even if the keys aren't in the vicinity.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 13, 2019)

shockedcanadian said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > In the US you don't have to be driving to get a DUI charge. If you are drunk and want to sleep it off in your car the cops can claim you were in control of the vehicle and you were drunk, even if you are asleep in the back seat.
> ...


So as we see the US and Canada are becoming police states and the rights of the individual have evaporated. All the while we see mindless borgs that support these political regimes and their leaders all the while claiming the other side is the villians..What a stupid game.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 13, 2019)

Random stops for inebriation or anything else is presumption of guilt, yet this was accepted (due to action by MADD). Sentimentality trumped the American tradition of justice and freedom. Talk about a slippery slope!


----------



## petro (Jan 13, 2019)

I know guys who won't fish in Canada anymore since some provinces don't allow any open container within the boat. Passengers can't even drink.
Alcohol, Drugs & Boats | Pat's Boating in Canada
If drinking outside of an ice fishing house you may be ticketed for public drinking.Legal Rules about drinking on the ice
Way to wreck fishing Canada.
In America fishing is the excuse for guys to get away and drink with friends.
Buzz  Killington award goes to Canada.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 13, 2019)

petro said:


> I know guys who won't fish in Canada anymore since some provinces don't allow any open container within the boat. Passengers can't even drink.
> Alcohol, Drugs & Boats | Pat's Boating in Canada
> If drinking outside of an ice fishing house you may be ticketed for public drinking.Legal Rules about drinking on the ice
> Way to wreck fishing Canada.
> ...


That's because if people see you drinking you are making them drink, right? 
We can understand the idea (excessive alcohol consumption leads to health problems that cost everyone). We can also understand how going too far with something becomes worse than absurd. We can also understand how education should prepare people to deal with making decisions for themselves.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jan 13, 2019)

petro said:


> I know guys who won't fish in Canada anymore since some provinces don't allow any open container within the boat. Passengers can't even drink.
> Alcohol, Drugs & Boats | Pat's Boating in Canada
> If drinking outside of an ice fishing house you may be ticketed for public drinking.Legal Rules about drinking on the ice
> Way to wreck fishing Canada.
> ...




Americans laugh and they believe the RCMP and their police surrogates narrative, they probably take sides with our agencies ahead of regular Canadians as "they can't be lying".  The truth is though, when I say this it isn't just as I know a little too much, it's true.  Canada is about ORDER, and you,* as a subject of the state better well get in line and do as you're told*, this means, like a child, you have no freedom to do as you please unless the Apparatus allows you.  It doesn't matter how unreasonable or how much it impedes in your life.  The Political Class, as they did the Stasi in East Germany; just accept the security apparatus tactics as "just and factual".  It's a horrible racket.

I'm not some radical, anti-government guy, I believe in rules and honest enforcement of rules  I just know that a *society with this much over reach and no accountability mechanisms/recourse, is guaranteed to falter, as all in history have*.  Without U.S jobs and subsidies we'd still be using horse and buggy to get around.  Socially we'd be even worse.

When you think about government regulations, which Canada has a great deal of (to control who can succeed, pick winners and losers, ensure under government police patsies can operate in your company covertly); nobody ever raises the idea that just _maybe_ we have a few too many unreasonable controls.

These laws don't impact me.  I don't fish and I rarely drink.  However, we've become such a Nanny State, such a government dependent society, and we push our ideology to others, as it ensures our government will have more pull/say/influence over your representatives.  I see it all the time in America, no criticism of Canada, this false belief we are some, happy, peaceful, Utopia.

We have the greatest PR department on earth and we bribe and buy influence in the U.S in particular.  One big reason Canada doesn't like Trump, we don't have him on the payroll, don't hold any sway over him to make him undermine his own citizens for Canadas gain.


----------



## petro (Jan 13, 2019)

shockedcanadian said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > I know guys who won't fish in Canada anymore since some provinces don't allow any open container within the boat. Passengers can't even drink.
> ...


I hear it all the time.
"Well, look at what Canada does."
Apparently you folks have solved all major issues and us ignorant brash Americans simply need to just follow suit. 

Off topic a little, but I fish along the border of MN and Ontario at Namakan Lake frequently.  A good GPS required as no agreement exists between us to travel full lake and fish. I need to know that border line on a large body of water so I don't fall within Canadian laws regarding fishing or consumption of alcohol. 
That's my big border dilemma.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jan 13, 2019)

petro said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...




The irony is, in Canada, and I've really taken a conscious effort to learn about this; in Canada we have so much access to U.S TV and media that we THINK we have the same freedom as Americans.  It's really the craziest situation.  *I've heard some Canadians say "First Amendment, free speech pal"*, and I have to tell him, we don't have a Constitution that is Amended, these Amendments aren't ours (just as Due Process and Rule of Law isn't).  They look at you confused.  Can you imagine an American talking about their Charter of Rights and Freedom Rights?

Think about that last statement.  This is the Canada I live in.  These are the citizens.  I know not all are well informed anywhere in the world, but we are particularly dense.

Our security apparatus and politicians can piggyback off of the U.S system to suggest, "Canada is the most free, greatest nation on earth.  We believe in the Rule of Law, Due Process" yadda yadda.  Maybe even some of these politicians believe it, even as legally we are not even close.

It's sad because our apapratus, based on the British, operates on the premise that "what they don't know, won't hurt them".  Until they get squeezed (like I've been) and they realize, the media doesn't care either, that's how State Run media works.  We have the least diverse ownership control of media in the G20.  It's a HUGE problem, that won't change anytime soon.  Trump tried to get this concession from Canada, for more free media and Canada absolutely put down their foot.  It's why Trump was able to get so much elsewhere and fleece us on the deal overall.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 13, 2019)

All is good, Canada smokes dope now.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jan 13, 2019)

Canada loves Big Government Oppression.  A true Far Left Nanny State.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 13, 2019)

petro said:


> I know guys who won't fish in Canada anymore since some provinces don't allow any open container within the boat. Passengers can't even drink.
> Alcohol, Drugs & Boats | Pat's Boating in Canada
> If drinking outside of an ice fishing house you may be ticketed for public drinking.Legal Rules about drinking on the ice
> Way to wreck fishing Canada.
> ...


The problem with it all, is the generational change in society at large. Once upon a time there was a majority of people who were decent good people who were raised in this way.  They respected the land, the people, the laws, themselves, and their communities.

Now we have those who are indecent, rabble rousers, rebellious, and just trouble making it bad for everyone else in society.

Of course the liberal response to it all (you know the mentality of the liberals who figure that everyone should get a trophy, inclusiveness, diversity at all cost crowd), well they want to punish everyone so that the trouble makers won't feel to bad in life when they see that happen.

You know how the military works, as with in order to punish a soldier in basic training, that you punish the whole platoon for one soldiers actions right ??? This way instead of the Sargent having to do a one on one with the soldier, he just makes it where the platoon will do the job of reeling the bad habbits in for him, and thus embarrass the soldier instead of him doing it.  Never agreed with the concept, and I sure don't agree with it out in our civilian society at large.

The Demon-crats love casting the responsibility to correct the bad onto all citizens by punishing all instead of making the law apply to the bad person while always rewarding the good people for being good.

It's time to recognize this, and change this back to what it should be in America.  We had the right philosophy in the past, but as the generation's changed, it went bad for all.


----------



## SavannahMann (Jan 13, 2019)

shockedcanadian said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder where they got the idea from, oh yeah the US...
> ...



All of them. Guilty until proven innocent is the new normal. The Police can seize your property and you have to sue to get it back. You have to prove that you were not using it for criminal activity, or did not gain it through criminal means. When the Feds charge you with a crime, they like to seize your bank accounts and assets, thus making it impossible for you to mount a defense, since you are broke and homeless while they have nearly unlimited assets to prosecute you. Guilty, until proven innocent. 

Example after example exists, if you are willing to see it. Canada has merely taken this trend and extended it to DUI’s.


----------



## petro (Jan 13, 2019)

Thing is.
So much enforcement during late night bar hours.
During rush hour, complete lack of enforcement while distracted phone obsessed commuters create carnage at reckless speed.
Frankly, I feel safer at 2am on the roads than during peak hours.
You know the drunks are at least attempting to look at the road.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jan 16, 2019)

shockedcanadian said:


> A new law says that 2 hours AFTER you've been driving.  Police can show up at your home, force you to do a breathalizer and charge you with drunk driving.
> 
> Had a long day at work in the Summer and headed home for a nice BBQ and a beer?  You better hope you don't drink too much or you could be charged with drunk driving, AFTER you've gone home and are unwinding, even if you didn't have a drop of alcohol in your system when you were on the road.
> 
> ...



This is a result of that outfit called MADD. They started all this MADDness. They have been allowed to push their hatred of people who drink to new levels now. MADD has been trying for decades to pretty much have everyone charged for drinking and driving even if they only had one beer. This is police state tactics now. This will be challenged when some judge or lawyer gets charged for D & D or some lucky guy gets a smart thinking judge who thinks that this law is nothing more than an ass and it is a law that is against citizen's rights and freedoms under the Charter of Rights and Freedoms. This law has to be challenged otherwise no one is safe anywhere from some over zealous cop trying to push is weight and badge around. Imagine coming out of a restaurant and some silly ass cop decides to come up to someone and demands a sample of your breath? This is going too far in Canada. This law needs to be thrown out the door and into the garbage can.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jan 16, 2019)

there4eyeM said:


> It is good that such a law has been passed. The certain backlash will not only see such a Draconian action reversed, it will also serve as a wake up call to voters and law makers to be more reasonable.
> Otherwise, the future is dim indeed.
> What is happening in Canada?



Canada is fast going for a big shit with the help of our shitty politicians who are being allowed to shit all over Canadians whenever they feel like it and they are trying to make Canada one big shit hole. I have heard enough shit about this silly ass shitty law and now I think I will go and have one. LOL.


----------

